# ameles decolor test #156401966



## idolomantis (Nov 22, 2007)

ameles decolor female cutie found in italy    












wooooot! an ooth!






special thanks to macro junkie to help me whit put this on the forum, so thx macro junkie!!!!


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 22, 2007)

finaly!!!!!!! here it is!!!!!!


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Nov 22, 2007)

Congragulation!

How do you keep the ooth? Do they need any cooling period (diapause)?

Please keep us updated.

Thanks

Luke


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 22, 2007)

is it wise to leave the ooth like that?i thoughtits best to stick them up high?


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 22, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> is it wise to leave the ooth like that?i thoughtits best to stick them up high?


it can both but she has not mated ;c so 3 nymphs hatched and died....


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 22, 2007)

Fisherman_Brazil said:


> Congragulation!How do you keep the ooth? Do they need any cooling period (diapause)?
> 
> Please keep us updated.
> 
> ...


yes they do have an diapouse from november to march then it hatch but this wasnt fertile just 3 nymphs hatched


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 22, 2007)

SWEET i want one!


----------



## Mantida (Nov 22, 2007)

Er, if the ooth hatches out nymphs then it means it's a fertile ooth.

Infertile ooths won't hatch anything out.


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 22, 2007)

mantida said:


> Er, if the ooth hatches out nymphs then it means it's a fertile ooth.Infertile ooths won't hatch anything out.


yes i know bud you know what i mean right...


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 22, 2007)

robo mantis said:


> SWEET i want one!


go to italy in july/september and look in long grass and low bushes in dry area,s


----------



## joossa (Nov 28, 2007)

Is it just me, or are there no wings on that mantis? :blink:


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Nov 28, 2007)

joossa said:


> Is it just me, or are there no wings on that mantis? :blink:


lol, it's not just you. Not all mantid species have wings.


----------



## joossa (Nov 28, 2007)

Mantis Keeper said:


> lol, it's not just you. Not all mantid species have wings.


Thought so... LOL


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 28, 2007)

joossa said:


> Thought so... LOL


wel she has wings bud there just 3mm


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 28, 2007)

mantida said:


> Infertile ooths won't hatch anything out.


a well known breeder told me it can happen?some times?


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 28, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> a well known breeder told me it can happen?some times?


hmm thats cald `phartenogenetic`bud only weak females will hatch and the most won,t survive


----------



## Mantida (Nov 28, 2007)

idolomantis said:


> hmm thats cald `phartenogenetic`bud only weak females will hatch and the most won,t survive


Pathogenic you mean.

It is 99% most likely not going to happen. The only pathogenic species that this occurs in are Brunneria borealis, as there are no known males.


----------



## Andrew (Nov 28, 2007)

Its parthenogenetic, people...come on now...


----------



## spawn (Nov 28, 2007)

It's parthenogenic. Pathogenic means to cause disease.


----------



## Mantida (Nov 29, 2007)

spawn said:


> It's parthenogenic. Pathogenic means to cause disease.


Haha, thanks Andrew and Spawn for the correction.


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 30, 2007)

i,ve seen phartenogenetic at miomantis and pharapendale spieces


----------



## Mantida (Nov 30, 2007)

idolomantis said:


> i,ve seen phartenogenetic at miomantis and pharapendale spieces


Yeah, but it never happens every single time the females lay an infertile ooth. B. borealis, basically all the oothecae they lay are 100% fertile!


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 30, 2007)

mantida said:


> Yeah, but it never happens every single time the females lay an infertile ooth. B. borealis, basically all the oothecae they lay are 100% fertile!


hey i dont know i,m not the super expert here :mellow:


----------

